# Heterometrus cyaneus



## Spike (Jun 13, 2006)

Any one keep these?  Any idea what size they top out at ?  What are your accounts with them?  Thanks in advance


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey
theyre laround 10cm long (like a small/average emperor)

they climb well, and are more aggressive than most species, and they dont let go once they claw you.. really hurts 


look superb though, so much fine granulation!


----------



## Spike (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh ok yeah im trying to decide on my first het.  I really like the H.spinifer (thin, stream line look) but I was kinda trying to find some as scorplings no luck unfortunatly.  I ran across these on krazy8s and thought they look pretty similar.  I understand you to be the Het king :worship:  here curious to know what you would recommend   Thanks in advance


----------



## r8frazer (Jun 13, 2006)

I love my laoticus Spike! They are awesome you should look into them.. theyr built like a tank!


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 13, 2006)

As a guy that sells inverts though, Chris Young is outstanding. I'd highly recommend buying from him. H. cyaneus sounds more exciting than some of the other Heterometrus sp. Kinda like the difference between an Emp and a Red Claw by the sound of it.:drool:


----------



## Spike (Jun 13, 2006)

laoticus looks pretty cool never seen them for sale though.  Are all hets communal?


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 14, 2006)

they seem to be communal when juvenile, they can get touchy when adult, and especially wild caught gravid females (= violence)

lots of Hets are misidentified at the moment, so it might not even be an H.cyaneus your getting...

any het is a good choice  (get Longimanus if you can!)


----------



## Prymal (Jun 14, 2006)

I second the recommendation for longimanus. 
My daughter is currently attempting to breed this species and H. spinifer.
However, all of those Hets are awesome scorps.
As for Chris Young at Krazy 8's...He's a great, down to earth kinda guy and great to deal with. I've never been dissatisfied with any scorpion i've purchased from him - all were healthy and active.
Another good guy to deal with is Mark Lucas (www.markmlucas.com/Invertebrates.htm) he has adult and juvenile Heterometrus sp. (Asian Forest scorps - probably H. spinifer?) at USD 8 (1-2); USD 7 (3-5) and USD 6 (6 or more specimens). Also, P. imperator, P. cavimanus and C. margaritatus at the same sizes and prices as for the Het sp.

Luc


----------



## Spike (Jun 14, 2006)

cool ty you guys for all your help Now i just need to make the decision between either the cyaneus or spinifer  HMmm


----------



## Prymal (Jun 14, 2006)

Spike,

Grab-up a few cyaneus as they're rare offerings here in the States. You can always get a spinifer or two later.


----------



## JSN (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah, I'd agree Barkscorpions, spinifers are pretty easy to come by, but you dont see cyaneus everyday...


----------

